# Any Information on this American Show Line Pedigree?



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

American Show Line Pedigree

Crescenthills Sir You Are No Gentleman - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't help you with this, but send a PM over to "Andaka" if she doesn't see or respond to this thread.

She's our resident American show line expert here. She should be able to help.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner's grand sire is Dallas as well.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Your dog 's sire is Aries. He is probably the most utilized sire in showlines at this time.

There are many well known showdogs in the pedigree. You can see the champions, selects, and victors listed throughout much of it. Sme of the dogs I have seen exhibited.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Yes, thank you. I am also interested in finding out things not so easily recognized such as temperaments, traits, and health from current or previous owners of siblings or commonly known history. Thanks again every one for the info it's a big help.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Half Brothers WEEEE! He's so handsome!


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Sorry Not half brothers.... I was thinking you said Aries not Dallas for some reason and sire not grandsire..... sorry its been a long day....

anyway *relatives weeee* lol


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Also I know Dallas had some hearding under his belt but any others easily recognized in this sport? I love a beautiful dog but if he cant do his job....


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Noodles said:


> Yes, thank you. I am also interested in finding out things not so easily recognized such as temperaments, traits, and health from current or previous owners of siblings or commonly known history. Thanks again every one for the info it's a big help.


Quik produced elbow problems and soft ears. You have to be careful with linebreeding on the Fran-Jo stuff as they often have Pano. Also with Pete, you have to be careful with Jettland's Rambler who bloated at a young age, and several of his progeny did also, including Ticketman's brother, Town Guy.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

If you're considering breeding this dog in the future, missing teeth are known to crop up. Hip production is pretty solid. There are a small handful of dogs that have elbow ratings, but no hip ratings, which means that those animals are likely dysplastic but the results were not released...nobody x rays elbows only.

You want to watch bloat and torsion, and if the dog is linebred on Dallas (meaning also linebred on RMan), you want to consider an outcross, as bloat/torsion is a concern.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

A good deal of the pedigree goes back to Hoheneichen lines where bloat definitely did occur at times. 

There is thay consideration for breeding, but also for the dog himself. If he were mine, I would consider gastropexy.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Thank you this is what I was looking for exactly! I will talk to my vet about the Gastropexy. I always considered his light eating a pain but I am glad for it now. We feed him three to four small meals a day. And exercise before meals to help him get hungry never after. I will keep an eye on him for the things you have pointed out thank you so much.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

If you do a gastropexy, if you ever go to breed this dog, you need to disclose the gastropexy.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Of course... If I decide to do it I would most likely neuter him as well. If a dog needs surgery to keep from dieing... he shouldn't be bred. Just my thoughts they might be a little drastic to some but not to me.


----------

